# FS: USED SATA 3000 DIGITAL SPRAY GUN



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

HERE FOR SALE IS A SATA 3000 DIGITAL SPRAY GUN USED FOR $250 THESE GUNS NEW COST $600 IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT SPRAY GUNS THESE ARE TOP OF THE LINE.....WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET...


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 24 2009, 01:19 PM~13098952
> *HERE FOR SALE IS A SATA 3000 DIGITAL SPRAY GUN USED FOR $250 THESE GUNS NEW COST $600 IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT SPRAY GUNS THESE ARE TOP OF THE LINE.....WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET...
> 
> 
> ...


What size tip is in it?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

its 1.4mm


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

also i have this sharpe for sale....never sprayed anything outta of it new and i have the box for it i bought it and added the pressure gauge asking $125 shipped


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

What do these shoot best? are these for clear coats? base? Sorry if my questions seem dumb but Im triyng to get into painting and Im really interested in buying some guns...so lmk soon thanks!!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 24 2009, 09:57 PM~13103748
> *What do these shoot best? are these for clear coats? base? Sorry if my questions seem dumb but Im triyng to get into painting and Im really interested in buying some guns...so lmk soon thanks!!!
> *


its a base coat or clear coat gun....me personaly i would have a gun for each of the painting process...etch..primer..sealer...paint...clear...but thats me...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

great prices!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

i know.....and the sata is a steal...i dont need them so iam selling them...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 24 2009, 09:39 PM~13104186
> *i know.....and the sata is a steal...i dont need them so iam selling them...
> *



if i wasnt building my car i would pick them both up LOL but good luck on the sale homie


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks....i gave up on my dreams of autobody...lols...fuck bodywork id rather paint... :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 24 2009, 11:42 PM~13104221
> *thanks....i gave up on my dreams of autobody...lols...fuck bodywork id rather paint... :0
> *


 x2 lol


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 24 2009, 02:19 PM~13098952
> *HERE FOR SALE IS A SATA 3000 DIGITAL SPRAY GUN USED FOR $250 THESE GUNS NEW COST $600 IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT SPRAY GUNS THESE ARE TOP OF THE LINE.....WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET...
> 
> 
> ...


pending sale..... :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 25 2009, 02:11 PM~13109707
> *pending sale..... :biggrin:
> *


sold!!sold!!sold!!


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

damn are they both gone?

Anyone else have any good guns for sale at a good price?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 24 2009, 03:13 PM~13099392
> *also i have this sharpe for sale....never sprayed anything outta of it new and i have the box for it i bought it and added the pressure gauge asking $125 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


sold...also....sold both guns...  snose you lose....


----------



## ryzart (Feb 14, 2009)

Got the gun and it works great !!! Sprays like a gem, another good investment. Positive feedback for Robs68


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Good Seller, 
shipped the gun the next day and got it 2 days later, 
didn't need the gun, but cant pass up a good deal.
plus if i ever shoot waterborne paint, ill have a good gun to shoot with :biggrin:


----------



## JRLOMPOC (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 24 2009, 02:19 PM~13098952
> *HERE FOR SALE IS A SATA 3000 DIGITAL SPRAY GUN USED FOR $250 THESE GUNS NEW COST $600 IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT SPRAY GUNS THESE ARE TOP OF THE LINE.....WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET...
> 
> 
> ...


 just want to know if you still have the guns??? and wat is the least u want for them??? get back at me JR


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRLOMPOC_@Mar 28 2009, 03:24 AM~13414170
> *just want to know  if you still have the guns??? and wat is the least u want for them??? get back at me  JR
> *


cant you fuckin read?


----------

